# Sookie is 50% champion!



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

What a beautiful girl... congrats!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

She is so stunning! You must be doubley proud to get the points as an onwner handler...congrats!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is beautiful! It will happen! And you have a great attitude. Owner/handling should be fun, so keep on plugging away and you'll get there. Congrats on her latest points!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Congratulations!

AOHs should get a special CH certificate! 

Let's vote! :amen:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She looks terrific and her grooming is great! I love her back legs, nice curves.  

I vote for her!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I agree Tabitha, we should get a special 'thing'! I was the least stressed at this show as I have ever been. I have been so worried about getting everything perfect and not looking stupid I worried myself sick! But I am confident enough with this trim and Sookie loves it all so much I had a really good time. My sis came with me and we had fun. I forgot to put the pics of the hotel room. Sookie was allowed on the bed as a treat and she was leaping between them, off and on! She was fetching her new prize till she dropped! Here are some action shots that are blurry but funny enough to share!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Owner handling is one of the most exciting projects anyone can do! It is such a rich experience that you share with your dog. It is the best way for a dog and owner to bond. You must be very proud!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a house before painting it!"


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Wow, she's a stunner! Congratulations to you both. Give Sookie a big hug for us, but don't mess up that lovely topknot.


----------

